

Yahoo let's you log in with FB or Google now. - jasonabelli
https://login.yahoo.com/config/login?.src=fpctx&.intl=us&.done=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.yahoo.com%2F

======
jasonabelli
I don't know if this is old news. But it seems kind of sad how far the mighty
have fallen. To let your users sign in with your (old) competitors buttons.
Ouch!!!

~~~
jc4p
You've been able to do this for Flickr for quite some time and I believe all
Yahoo login pages use the same template.

